# Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

Veröffentlichung Magazin Februar



> *Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?​*Kommentar
> 
> Man muss sich schon langsam fragen, was die Damen und Herren im VDSF und in manchen anderen Bundes- und Landesverbänden da veranstalten, um ihre persönlichen? Interessen durchzusetzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Bin mal gespannt, was da noch alles kommt  von diesen Helden,...........

Die habens ja scheinbar nötig......


----------



## prinz1 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

moin
sitz grad nichts ahnend beim mittag und dann das !
ja nu drehen sie alle durch! gut, von dem herrn ist man ja einiges gewohnt,
aber das ist doch wieder...........
nu is mir fast der hunger vergangen.
hoffentlich ist die farce bald beendet und die " vereinigung der deutschen angler, die wir alle brauchen " den bach runter gegangen.
die ganzen herren da oben abschießen und von vorne anfangen.
dann wirds auch was mit nem "dafv" oder wie immer das dann heißt.
in großer hoffnung aufs scheitern der "fusion"

der prinz


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Ich dachte immer, dass nur einzelne Angler von Vereinen bzw. Verband "geächtet" werden wenn sie einmal gegen etwas sind, was der Vorstand will. Das jetzt aber ganze LFV´s inkl. seiner Vereine und Einzelangler geächtet werden ist schon heftig. Ich bin jetzt also dreifach geächtet, lebe aber ganz gut damit ...
Was kommt als nächstes, Angelverbot der Niedersachsen in ganz DAFV - Rest - Deutschland, dass wäre doch noch eine Steigerung der Selbstherrlichkeit einiger Vereins - und Verandsfunktionäre ?


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Ich frage mich, was Sinn und Absicht dieses Schreibens gewesen ist.
Will man "den Niedersachsen" zeigen, dass es immer besser ist, keine Fragen zu stellen? Will man ihnen weißmachen, sie seien isoliert - so isoliert sind sie gar nicht - und sollten ihre Haltung aufgeben? Warum spricht man dann mit "allen", aber nicht mit den Niedersachsen? Zu anstrengend?

Heben wir uns das Schreiben einfach auf und kramen es wieder raus, wenn die DAFV-Beitragsanhebung ansteht. Das wird möglicherweise schon bald sein.

Man möchte fragen, ob das die Art und Weise des Umgangs miteinander sein soll, die man auch im DAFV zu pflegen gedenkt. 

Ich habe übrigens in den letzen 15 Jahren für meine VDSF-Beitragsmarke noch nirgendwo einen Preisnachlass bekommen. Eine Verbandszeitung bekomme ich auch nicht. In Berlin-Brandenburg sind Leistungen der Rechtsschutzversicherung schon seit Jahren nicht mehr angekommen. Und auch die "Leistungen des VDSF", auf dessen Homepage sinnigerweise unter "Service/ VDSF INTERN" beschrieben, bringen mir wenig bis nichts. Da kommt man schon ins Grübeln, ob man mit seinen Beiträgen wirklich diese "Meisterleistungen" im Umgang miteinander unterstützen soll.

Oder war das nur der Kotau der Initiative Pro DAFV vor dem umgeschwenkten VDSF-Präsidium? Dann hätte es der "inhaltlosen Bemerkungen" in Richtung des niedersächsischen Nachbarverbandes nicht bedurft.

Es wäre mir als LV-Präsident niemals in den Sinn gekommen, über einen Amtskollegen in einem anderen Bundesland so etwas Despektierliches zu Papier zu bringen. Etwas mehr Respekt vor Personen und demokratischen Spielregeln wäre dringend angezeigt!


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

@Brotfisch

Mir auch alles unverständlich.
Wieso hackt man so auf sich gegenseitig rum?
Wäre es nicht mal an die Zeit sich die Hände zu reichen?

Das ganze ist Kindergartenniveau.

Echte Kerle setzen sich an einen Tisch und räumen die Probleme bzw. Frage aus der Welt.


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

das war doch zu erwarten. die oberen werden ihre meinung nicht ändern. man kann nur an die vernunft der deligierten appelieren.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Echte Kerle, die nichts zu verbergen haben, geben klare Antworten auf klare Fragen.

Den Rest kann man sich denken.

Aber was war aus der Ecke denn auch anderes zu erwarten???


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> *Echte Kerle* setzen sich an einen Tisch und räumen die Probleme bzw. Frage aus der Welt.


Irgendwo welche in Sicht (NDS mal ausgenommen, die machen den Scheixx ja nicht umsonst nicht mit)????????????


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> das war doch zu erwarten. die oberen werden ihre meinung nicht ändern. man kann nur an die vernunft der deligierten appelieren.



An welche Delegierten? NDS oder...?

Hier wird von Seiten der Pro Fusion Befürworter immer mehr Porzelan zerschlagen.
Nds. wird unter diesen Bedingungen / Voraussetzungen nie für die Fusion stimmen.

Man kann über soviel Dummheit seitens des VDSF nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## smithie (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

hm, ist jemand tatsächlich über weitere Schreiben dieses Stils überrascht? ich nicht.

Was verändert es im Hinblick auf die Fusion? Richtig: Nichts!

Denn die einen hoffen dass das Durchdrücken funktioniert und die anderen werden ihre Haltung nicht mehr ändern, denn die Fronten sind so und so schon dermaßen verhärtet, dass sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen da sicher keiner die Hand schüttelt... (vielleicht am 15.2. ;-)  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Es wär ja nicht so, dass wir nie gesagt hätten, dass dieser Durchprügeltermin unsinnig sei und es in dieser kurzen Zeit niemals zu einer *vernünftigen* - und dann ja auch wünschenswerten - Fusion kommen könne..

Durch dieses jetzige Handeln der (Kon)Fusionäre wird das immer schwerer.

Denn wer so handelt und schreibt wie der Präsident und der Professor, und ALLE, die solches Handeln hinnehmen (wie die designierte Präsidentin z. B., und alle LV-Präsidien und Delegierten, die dann trotzdem zustimmen werden/wollen) und sich da nicht distanzieren, haben sich für das kleinste Amt in einem möglichen gemeinsamen Verband doch eh schon disqualifiziert....

Wer spaltet statt zusammenführt oder dies duldet, kann in einem gemeinsamen Verband nun mal kein Amt haben


----------



## smithie (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Dieses Schreiben sollte eigentlich auch wieder an alle "Verteiler" geschickt werden - ich traue mich wetten, dass z.B. die Bayerischen Bezirke wieder nichts davon mitbekommen haben...... und die stellen ja auch Deligierte....


Was meinst Du mit "wieder nichts mitbekommen"?
Wer hat denn was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> Dieses Schreiben sollte eigentlich auch wieder an alle "Verteiler" geschickt werden - ich traue mich wetten, dass z.B. die Bayerischen Bezirke wieder nichts davon mitbekommen haben......


Hab ich gerne gemacht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> Wer hat denn was nicht mitbekommen?


*ALLE* VDSF-Landesverbände habens zumindest mitbekommen, weil die Geschäftstelle des VDSF-Bund in Offenbach das an alle weiterleitete.........

Dass ein Landesverband das weiterleitet an seine Delegierten oder wie NDS öffentlich macht, darf man ruhigen Gewissens doch eher als Ausnahmefall bezeichnen.


Leider..........


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Alles nur schnöde Durchhalteparolen!

In einem meiner nds. Vereine, in denen ich Mitglied bin, fand ja nun die JHV 2013 statt!

Dort wird die Position unseres LSFV-Präsidenten aber so was von zu 100% mitgetragen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Alles nur schnöde Durchhalteparolen!
> 
> In einem meiner nds. Vereine, in denen ich Mitglied bin, fand ja nun die JHV 2013 statt!
> 
> Dort wird die Position unseres LSFV-Präsidenten aber so was von zu 100% mitgetragen!


Weser-Ems oder der anglerfreundliche Verband in NDS, der LSFV-NDS?

Wenn zweiteres:
#6#6#6


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Na, der LSFV-NDS!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Dann nochmal:
#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

*Der Herr Brillowski hat doch vollkommen Recht !*

Den Niedersachsen ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. 

Jedenfalls nicht von den fusionswilligen Fehlfunktionären.

Können blinde helfen, Farben zu beschreiben?
Können taube helfen, Musik zu komponieren?
Können stumme helfen, ein Lied zu singen?

Kann jemand, der seine Kühe verkauft um die neue Melkmaschine zu finanzieren, helfen einen Landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb zu führen?

Nein, sicher nicht.

Und so stehen die Niedersachsen tatsächlich weitgehend alleine. 

Auf Funktionärsebene jedenfalls.

Die Angler jedoch dürften mit überwältigender Mehrheit hinter den Niedersachsen stehen. Und darauf kommt es an. 
Darauf können die Niedersachsen zählen. 
Auch später, wenn die fusionswilligen Fehlfunktionäre sich nach einem Dominizil in Chile umsehen müssen.

Alles rein metaphorisch gemeint, natürlich.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Thomas, die Frage hast Du doch wohl kaum ernst gemeint...:m


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

...da meint man, jemand habe ein gewisses Maß an Bildung genossen, wenn er sich so einen Titel verdient hat, und dann sowas hier. #d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...da meint man, jemand habe ein gewisses Maß an Bildung genossen, wenn er sich so einen Titel verdient hat, und dann sowas hier. #d#d#d





...vielleicht hat er ja auch schöne Haare.|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Sollte es am 15.2. zum Worst Case (Fusion um der Fusion willen, egal was alles im Argen liegt) kommen, kann die designierte Präsidentin Happach-Kasan voller Stolz auf ihren Verband schauen.
Ein Traumjob! |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sollte es am 15.2. zum Worst Case (Fusion um der Fusion willen, egal was alles im Argen liegt) kommen, kann die designierte Präsidentin Happach-Kasan voller Stolz auf ihren Verband schauen.
> Ein Traumjob! |rolleyes


 
Mich würde denn eher interessieren, wie dieser Rumpfverband unter Madame solche Themen wie Gewässerpools im Osten und Vereinsmeierei im Westen in den Griff bekommen will, die knappe Kasse einmal außen vorgelassen. Es heißt doch Deutschland einig Anglerland ....
Dürfen denn Niedersachsen nicht mehr in den Ja - sager -Ländern angeln bis sie in einem DAFV - Verein eingetreten sind, oder sind sie zeitlebens gebranntmarkt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> kann die designierte Präsidentin Happach-Kasan voller Stolz auf ihren Verband schauen.



Sie machts ja freiwillig, oder meinst es zwingt sie jemand?

Und bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen trau ich ihr auch nicht zu - die meint das ernst, sie will das so............

Genau so, mit genauso solchen Leuten und genau solchem Stil, wie er sich hier wieder einmal mehr zeigt...


----------



## Knispel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Sollte diese Fusion gelingen ( was ich unter den gegebenen Umständen nicht hoffe ), wünsche ich allen zukünftigen DAFV Verbänden, Vereinen und Anglern eine ja so gewollte einheitliche Vereinsgewässerordnung - auf Grundlage der anglerfeindlichsten Binnenfischereiverordnung Deutschlands - die muss denn ja zu Grunde gelegt werden. Tosender Applaus wird durch das Land hallen und Lobeshymden gesungen. es ist ja  "Deutschland einig Anglerland" gewollt.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Das Problem ist nur, dass ein solcher Verband an Gesetzgebungsverfahren mit herum"würgt" und dann trifft es wieder alle!


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Zur Not muss sich die Oppositionsbewegung eben formieren.:m

Und ich denke mal, das wird sie auch, was dann eben auf politischem Weg abläuft. Entweder werden die Schlechten gut oder sie geraten zusehends unter öffentlichen Druck.

Kein Volk der Welt hat sich ewig unterdrücken lassen. :m


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zur Not muss sich die Oppositionsbewegung eben formieren.:m
> 
> Und ich denke mal, das wird sie auch, was dann eben auf politischem Weg abläuft. Entweder werden die Schlechten gut oder sie geraten zusehends unter öffentlichen Druck.
> 
> Kein Volk der Welt hat sich ewig unterdrücken lassen. :m




Sag mal, wolltest Du nicht ein Plausch mit so nem Dr. auf der Messe in Do gehalten haben?

Kam es dazu?


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie machts ja freiwillig, oder meinst es zwingt sie jemand?
> 
> Und bewusstseinsverändernde Drogen trau ich ihr auch nicht zu - die meint das ernst, sie will das so............
> 
> Genau so, mit genauso solchen Leuten und genau solchem Stil, wie er sich hier wieder einmal mehr zeigt...


Nicht, dass ich einem/r Politiker/in nich alles zutrauen würde, erst recht und vor allem aus dieser Partei, aber man weiß doch wie so was läuft.

Da wird eine Politikerin angesprochen, die sich in ähnlichen Bereichen bereits engagiert (ohne jede Wertung was sie dort macht).
Diese denkt, _"da mach ich halt die Kühlerfigur für einen Anglerverband, auch wenn ich mit Angeln gar nix am Hut habe, ein Pöstchen mehr halt"_.
Es werden viele Hände von A***kriechern geschüttelt, die allesamt lächeln und mitteilen, _"alles kein Problem, alles tutti, Frau Abgeordnete, wir profitieren gegenseitig voneinander"_.
Und dann wird der Dame (hoffentlich!!!) langsam klar, was für eine Katastropen-Baustelle das ist und was für ein S**haufen ihr zugelächelt hat. 

Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, dass sie sich das _so_ vorgestellt hat.
Diese Nummer kann ihr den Garaus auf gesamter Ebene bereiten.
Und wenn sie trotz allem da einsteigt, hat sie genau das verdient!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Sie hatte unsere Fragen und hätte da schon anfangen können zu denken.

Sie hat Berlin miterlebt und danach auch mit Kritikern unter den LV Gespräche geführt..

Wenn sie das trotzdem noch mitmacht, ist es eigener Wunsch, Wille und Überzeugung.

Es wär ja nicht so, dass wir nie gesagt hätten, dass dieser Durchprügeltermin unsinnig sei und es in dieser kurzen Zeit niemals zu einer *vernünftigen* - und dann ja auch wünschenswerten - Fusion kommen könne..

Durch dieses jetzige Handeln der (Kon)Fusionäre wird das immer schwerer.

Denn wer so handelt und schreibt wie der Präsident und der Professor, und ALLE, die solches Handeln hinnehmen (wie die designierte Präsidentin z. B., und alle LV-Präsidien und Delegierten, die dann trotzdem zustimmen werden/wollen) und sich da nicht distanzieren, haben sich für das kleinste Amt in einem möglichen gemeinsamen Verband doch eh schon disqualifiziert....

Wer spaltet statt zusammenführt oder dies duldet, kann in einem gemeinsamen Verband nun mal kein Amt haben


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> An welche Delegierten? NDS oder...?
> 
> Hier wird von Seiten der Pro Fusion Befürworter immer mehr Porzelan zerschlagen.
> Nds. wird unter diesen Bedingungen / Voraussetzungen nie für die Fusion stimmen.
> ...


na nds natürlich nicht. die sollen ja angeblich zu 100 % hinter ihrem vorstand stehen . ich meine die deligierten der befürworter. die müssen alles wissen, um dann gegebenenfalls anders abstimmen. lesen ja nicht alle hier.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Von Leuten wie Brillowski erwarte ich kein anderes Verhalten:
http://cpr.uni-rostock.de/metadata/cpr_person_00002003 

"Sektion Sozialistische Betriebswirtschaft (1968-1990)" 

Und das meine ich nicht polemisch, sondern im Wissen, wie Leute solcher "Sektionen" ticken. Ich hatte das Vergnügen, im Nebenfach deren geistige Ergüsse zur Planwirtschaft über mich ergehen zu lassen.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sag mal, wolltest Du nicht ein Plausch mit so nem Dr. auf der Messe in Do gehalten haben?
> 
> Kam es dazu?



Nö, ich war nicht auf der Messe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Von Leuten wie Brillowski erwarte ich kein anderes Verhalten:
> http://cpr.uni-rostock.de/metadata/cpr_person_00002003
> 
> "Sektion Sozialistische Betriebswirtschaft (1968-1990)"
> ...




Au prima. Da haben wir ja was zum recherchieren wenn die Fusion gelingen sollte. Mal sehen, was da alles zu Tage kommt.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Ach, Ralle, da biste aber spät mit dran...

Was meinste wohl, was alles zu Tage kommt, wenn sich diejenigen damit beschäftigen, deren ureigenste Aufgabe das ist. #c


----------



## angler1996 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Betriebswirtschaft hieß das damals aber nicht|kopfkrat

das war doch was mit M/L Ök. vom Kap. und Soz.?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Was einer mal gelernt hat oder nicht hat nix damit zu tun, wenn er sich heute gegenüber seinen Verbandskollegen, mit denen er (angeblich? verlogen?) eine schlagkräftige Einheit bilden will, wie die Axt im Walde benimmt.

Auch wenn sein Bundesverband das gleiche macht und sowohl die LV, die Delegierten und die designierte Präsidentin sich weder vom einen noch vom anderen distanzieren sondern das wohl mittragen, so wie das geschieht.

Und damit einverstanden sind, wie man da mit ihresgleichen umgeht............

In meinen Augen:
WIDERLICH!!!!!!!


----------



## smithie (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Und damit einverstanden sind, wie man da mit *ihresgleichen* umgeht............


HK angelt doch gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Angler meinte ich auch nicht mit "ihresgleichen" - sonder nFunktionäre. 
Wie viele der Funktionäre (noch) wirklich angeln, bin ich mir angeichts des weltfremden und anglerfreindlichen Gebahrens mancher da auch nicht so richtig sicher, davon ab.....


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Bei dieser Schmierenkomödie kommt mir in den Sinn eine Wette vorzuschlagen ;

Binnen der nächsten drei Jahre wird sich ein NABU oder PETA - naher Autor der Sache annehmen und ein Buch mit dem Titel "Angler schaffen sich selber ab!" herausbringen.


(leichte Ähnlichkeiten zu Thilo Sarrazins Buch werden selbstverständlich vom Autor bestritten).:m

Ich werfe nen Zwanni in den Pott!


----------



## Quacki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Ich verfolge die ganze Sache nun auch schon länger und halte mittlerweile auch diese Dame die das dort machen soll für eine Fehlbesetzung. Ich persönlich denke langsam das es in der deutchen Anglerschaft zu viele verschiedene Interessen gibt und es daran scheitert. Dazu kommen noch die Funktionäre die scharf auf Posten sind. Ich bin DAV BB und was uns wirklich noch fehlt ist eine satte Beitragserhöhung dann laufen uns noch die letzten weg.


----------



## prinz1 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

tja, quacki

ne beitragserhöhung des dav-bb ist uns auf der jahresversammlung schon angekündigt worden!!!
laut vorsitzendem unserer dav-gruppe werden sich die  beiträge im jahr 2014 " mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit empfindlich erhöhen ".
und dann bin ich auch schweeeeeeeeer am überlegen, ob ich diesen mist noch mitmache. sollte es dann noch dieser "dafv" sein, der da die beiträge hochschraubt, dann erst recht.
gruß

der prinz


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Nur, wissen das eure Delegierten, die demnächst für das Ende des DAV stimmen sollen???


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Mal eine Frage an Quacki und Prinz, was bezahlt ihr in Brandenburg an Jahres-Beitrag und wieviel Hektar Gewässerfläche könnt ihr im Gegenzug dafür beangeln? Über welche Summe reden wir hier? Können Brandenburger Verbandmitglieder nicht auch für 5 € auch in ganz Sachsen angeln? Oder auch in Meck-Pom?


----------



## Quacki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Es haben uns schon genug verlassen weil es in der Oderregion kaum Vorteile hat im DAV zu sein. Die Angelscheine muss man beim Fischer kaufen. (Über die Vor und Nachteile der großen Oderangelkarte kann man diskurieren). Verbandsgewässer gibts so gut wie nicht.


----------



## Quacki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Fischdieb das ist der Grund weil viele noch da sind weil es Ecken gibt wo es natürlich Vorteile Hat (die Du beschrieben hast) im DAV zu sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Quacki und Prinz, was bezahlt ihr in Brandenburg an Jahres-Beitrag und wieviel Hektar Gewässerfläche könnt ihr im Gegenzug dafür beangeln? Über welche Summe reden wir hier? Können Brandenburger Verbandmitglieder nicht auch für 5 € auch in ganz Sachsen angeln? Oder auch in Meck-Pom?




Eine anstehende Beitragserhöhung ist sicher nur eine Bagatelle. Ich denke wir reden über einen Betrag von weniger als 5 €.

Aus der Bagatelle wird ein dickes Ding, wenn mehrere 100.000 jeweils diesen Kleckerbetrag zahlen. 

Und persönlich fallen solche Kleckerbeträge durchaus auch ins Gewicht. Ein paar Cent mehr für´s Brot, ein paar mehr für Sprit, für Kleidung, für Nahrung, ein paar Cent mehr Steuern usw. 

Unvermeidlich, wenn es sein muss, gerne gegeben wenn es Sinn macht.

Für einen einheitlichen Bundesverband mit festgelegten angelpolitischen Zielen, mit  funktionierenden Kontrollinstanzen, mit meßbaren Vorgaben und offener Kommunikation würde ich gerne geben.

Für einen Rumpfverband, der zudem noch inhaltlich vollkommen zerstritten ist, der mit verdeckten Karten spielt, der sich nicht in den Dienst der Angler stellt, der nur um seiner selbst Willen existiert, zahle ich keinen Cent.


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Mhmm....Verbandsgewässer gibt es so gut wie gar nicht in Brandenburg?? 
Der DAV Brandenburg hat 14.500 ha Verbandgewässer und nochmal 16.000 ha Fischereipachtgewässer wo DAV-Mitglieder kostengünstiger angeln können!!! 
Aber zum Thema zurück, wie hoch ist der Jahresbeitrag für die Dich? 65 €? Pro Monat also rund 5,50 €? Richtig oder falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> Für einen einheitlichen Bundesverband mit festgelegten angelpolitischen Zielen, mit funktionierenden Kontrollinstanzen, mit meßbaren Vorgaben und offener Kommunikation würde ich gerne geben.
> 
> Für einen Rumpfverband, der zudem noch inhaltlich vollkommen zerstritten ist, der mit verdeckten Karten spielt, der sich nicht in den Dienst der Angler stellt, der nur um seiner selbst Willen existiert, zahle ich keinen Cent.


Dito..............


----------



## Quacki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Die Summe ist richtig und ich verlasse den Verein so schnell nicht. Aber das sind nur die Probleme die ich sehe die auf uns zu kommen werden. Ansonsten gebe ich Ralle recht das ist der Atandpunkt den ich auch habe


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Mhmm....Verbandsgewässer gibt es so gut wie gar nicht in Brandenburg??
> Der DAV Brandenburg hat 14.500 ha Verbandgewässer und nochmal 16.000 ha Fischereipachtgewässer wo DAV-Mitglieder kostengünstiger angeln können!!!
> Aber zum Thema zurück, wie hoch ist der Jahresbeitrag für die Dich? 65 €? Pro Monat also rund 5,50 €? Richtig oder falsch?


Darum geht es doch Quacki garnicht, er meint in seiner Region. Er lebt in einer sehr strukturschwachen Region und der EXODUS der "Jungen" in Richtung Hauptstadt oder alte Bundesländer hält immer noch an und die, die zurückbleiben müssen teilweise mit immer weniger klarkommen, da sind 85€ Jahresbeitrag schon eine Menge "Kohle", wenn dann noch Zusatzkarten kommen müssen, oder auch nur die 10 € für McPom ... ich kann ihn schon verstehen, muß man schon beachten, wenn man liest, aber mal ehrlich:
Wenn die Fusion kommt, dann sehe ich den gemeinsamen Gewässerpool ernsthaft gefährdet, zumindest in absehbarer Zukunft. Diese Gewässer sind ja auch in der regel nur vom DAV angepachtet und die Pachtverträge sind nicht endlos ... und wenn es mit dem DAFV nicht klappt oder kein Moos mehr da ist , wer zahlt dann die Pachtzinsen, schon mal darüber nachgedacht.
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, der VDSF hat keine eigenen Gewässer, noch nie gehabt, sondern diese lagen immer in der Verantwortung der Vereine oder max. des Landesverbandes, wie soll damit umgegangen werden, da fehlt das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl und ich sehe noch nicht, dass entsprechendes KnowHow seitens des DAV gewollt ist. Und wie die DAV Landesverbände unter dem, hoffentlich nicht, neuen Dachverband  sich zukünftig aufstellen, steht ja in den Sternen, dazu hat sich noch keiner geäußert,jetzt geht es doch nur um Postenschacherei und persönliche EGO`s und nicht nur beim VDSF
Tight Lines, mir schwant nichts Gutes :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Hier gehts NICHT um den DAV (das kommt später, sollten die im VDSF am 15. 02. zustimmen).

Daher das OT um die DAV-Landesverbandsdbeiträge gelöscht..


Interessant für DAVler vielleicht aber folgende Aussage aus dem Protokoll der JHV vom 17.11. in Berlin des VDSF:



			
				auszugsweises Zitat schrieb:
			
		

> *Herr Stoof* erklärte, dass der VDSF im künftigen Verband 75% der Mitglieder stellen wird.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach heißt das, dass der ehemalige VDSF im neuen Verband eine Stimmenmehrheit haben wird, aus der heraus agiert werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Damit auch DAVler wissen/merken, was Sache ist und wie da gedacht wird im VDSF......

Auch wenn Mohnert versuchte das nachher "mit auf Augenhöhe" zu relativieren und "dass die* Betonung* der Kräfteverhältnisse nicht zielführend sei" (klar, sonst wacht noch einer auf ;-))), sieht man da die Denkweise, die da im VDSF herrscht ;-))


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Zum Thema Stimmenmehrheit, es ist vollkommen normal das "starke" Verbände in einem Bundesverband mit den Ton angeben. Wie sollte es den auch anders sein?

Das ist wie im Landtag, Bundestag oder wegen mir auch in der Gemeinderatssitzung. 

Willst Du Landesverband A mit 1000 Mitgliedern die gleiche Stimmenanzahl bei Beschlüssen zugestehen wie Landesverband B mit 90.000 Mitgliedern?
Unterm Strich geben die Landesverbände in einem Bundesverband den Ton an. Sie fassen Beschlüsse bzw. kippen sie. In dem Fall wäre es schade, wenn kritische Verbände von Board gehen. Das hilft unterm Strich niemanden.


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Fischdieb bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung: Mit belanglosem Kram vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken! #d#d#d
Mann, wie oft willst Du das eigentlich noch versuchen?

Was aus dem Gewässerpool wird, das weißt Du nicht, das wissen wir nicht, das weiß keiner hier.
Und ob ein Jahresbeitrag für ein oder mehrere Gewässer angemessen ist oder nicht, ist überhaupt nicht das Thema hier.
Wenn Du das oder irgendwas anderes zum DAV ausdiskutieren möchtest, dann mach doch bitte einen eigene Thread dazu auf!

Zur Erinnerung für diejenigen, die sich haben ablenken lassen: Hier geht es darum:


> *Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?​*Kommentar
> 
> Man muss sich schon langsam fragen, was die Damen und Herren im VDSF und in manchen anderen Bundes- und Landesverbänden da veranstalten, um ihre persönlichen? Interessen durchzusetzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Eben - und nur ein paar verirrte DAV-Traumtänzer denken daher noch, dass man DAV-Grundlinien in diesem so irre geplanten DAFV auch nur ansatzweise durchsetzen könnte ....

Wie im VDSF miteinander und mit Minderheiten oder Kritikern umgegangen wird, zeigt sich ja am Beispiel mit dem LSFV-NDS deutlichst!!!! 

Sowohl von Bundesverbandseite wie auch von Landesverbänden (hier aktuell ja Brillowski aus M-V, man erinnere sich noch an die Veröffentlichungen aus S-H oder von Westfalen und Lippe, die kein Stück besser waren)..

Wer so was will und so einen Umgang miteinander, MUSS natürlich für einen DAFV stimmen - denn diese Mehrheit im VDSF wird auch den Umgang mitéinander nachher im DAFV - wie ja angekündigt - bestimmen..

Wer einen anständigen Umgang miteinander will, sollte dann wohl eher gegen einen solchen elenden und widerlichen DAFV stimmen ;-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Wer einen anständigen Umgang miteinander will, sollte dann wohl eher gegen einen solchen *elenden* und *widerlichen* DAFV stimmen ;-))) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
soviel zum Thema anständiger Umgang

....ja ja bin schon wieder weg, wollte Eure kleine traute Runde nicht so lange stören...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Mhmm....Verbandsgewässer gibt es so gut wie gar nicht in Brandenburg??
> Der DAV Brandenburg hat 14.500 ha Verbandgewässer und nochmal 16.000 ha Fischereipachtgewässer wo DAV-Mitglieder kostengünstiger angeln können!!!
> Aber zum Thema zurück, wie hoch ist der Jahresbeitrag für die Dich? 65 €? Pro Monat also rund 5,50 €? Richtig oder falsch?



Jo, ein Querschuß, völlig am Thema vorbei.

Nur damit das keiner falsch versteht. Wenn hier über Beitragserhöhungen gesprochen wird, dann solche zu Gunsten eines fusionierten Bundesverbandes, nicht für einen Landesverband.

Und warum sollen wir Angler diesen zerstrittenen, unprofessionell geführten und nach seinem eventuellen Zustandekommen völlig überflüssigen Bundesverband finanzieren ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Gab es in den Verbänden mal so etwas wie Moral? Wenn ja: wann ist diese abhanden gekommen? 

Gab es in den Verbänden mal so etwas wie Ehrlichkeit? Wenn ja: wann ist diese abhanden gekommen? 

Gab es in den Verbänden mal so etwas wie Freundschaft? Wenn ja: wann ist diese abhanden gekommen? 

Gab es in den Verbänden mal so etwas wie Offenheit? Wenn ja: wann ist diese abhanden gekommen? 

Gab es in den Verbänden mal so etwas wie Gerechtigkeit? Wenn ja: wann ist diese abhanden gekommen? 

Ich habe den Eindruck das Wertvorstellungen, Tugenden und soziale Gerechtigkeit völlig abhanden gekommen sind. Es ist ein Armutszeugnis!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, ein Querschuß, völlig am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Nur damit das keiner falsch versteht. Wenn hier über Beitragserhöhungen gesprochen wird, dann solche zu Gunsten eines fusionierten Bundesverbandes, nicht für einen Landesverband.
> 
> Und warum sollen wir Angler diesen zerstrittenen, unprofessionell geführten und nach seinem eventuellen Zustandekommen völlig überflüssigen Bundesverband finanzieren ?



Also Ralle, so langsam solltest Du es doch auch begriffen haben.
Wir Angler finanzieren diese neuen Bundesverband nicht.

Für Dich gerne nochmal:

Wir Angler sind kein Mitglied in diesen neuen Bundesverband. Wenn dieser kommen sollte sind nur die Landesverbände dort Mitglied.
Also finanzieren die Landesverbände den DAFV und nicht wir Angler.

Klaro?

:g:vik:

Zur Beitragserhöhung in BB:

Ein Vorgriff um ja nicht in Argumentationsnot zu kommen wenn der DAFV die Beiträge kurz nach der Fusion erhöht?  :g

Sorry für OT, aber den Denkreiz musste ich mal stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



> Ein Vorgriff um ja nicht in Argumentationsnot zu kommen wenn der DAFV die Beiträge kurz nach der Fusion erhöht?


Auf der Messe in Dortmund soll ein dort anwesender Geschäftsführer eines VDSF-LV auf Nachfrage eines Angler gesagt haben, dass eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV eh kurzfristig kommen wird.

Aber man trotz aller offenen Fragen und schlechter Finanzen fusionieren müsse - weil es gäbe keine Alternative (geradezu merkelös, vor allem wenn man mit der Fusionierung einen zweiten Verband (also die Alternative) abschafft....)....

Immer dran denken, wie die mehrheitlich ticken im VDSF und den Landesverbänden da, wie es ja auch das Protokoll und der veröffentlichte Briefverkehr zwischen Mohnert und NDS und jetzt auch Brillowski deutlichst zeigt..


----------



## Wegberger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Hallo,

wie sollen denn zukünftig die Länder in einem BV vertreten sein ?

Es gibt ja durchaus DAV und VDSF Landesverbände in den gleichen geografischen Gebieten.

Sind dann auf Länder doppelt vertreten oder müssen die sich vorher auf der Länderebene einigen?


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Da hab ich in den Protokollen nix zu gefunden.#c

Ist ja z.B. für Thüringen ein hoch-brisantes Thema.
Aber dass nix Öffentliches dazu bekannt ist heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass es nix Ausgemauscheltes dazu bereits gibt.:m


----------



## Quacki (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Jetzt ich nochmal. Es geht mir persönlich nicht um eine Beitragserhöhung, ich kann damit leben. Aber es gibt genug Leute die sagen nicht mit mir.
Ich finde eine starke Vetretung der Anglerschaft wichtig die auch entsprechend auftritt. Das ist gerade in Nationalparkregionen wichtig. Aber so wie es jetzt ist nimmt doch den DAFV niemand Ernst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Auch wieder offtopic hier - zur Kurzinfo:
Alle Landesverbände bleiben bestehen, ob die dann auch fusionieren oder nicht, ist deren Sache.

Das schaffen die ja aber nicht mal VDSF-intern (siehe NRW, NDS, B-W etc. mit mehreren LV pro Land).
offtopic Ende



> Aber so wie es jetzt ist nimmt doch den DAFV niemand Ernst.


Weils nur ein umbenannter VDSF ist.

Wie der VDSF tickt, kannst Du an den Briefen zwischen Mohnert und NDS sehen, an den Veröffentlichungen (teilweise dann wieder einkassiert danach) von SH, Westfalen und Lippe etc. nach dem Scheitern im November und jetzt aktuell hier am Schreiben von Brillowski..

Dies dann noch gewürzt mit dem VDSF-Selbstverständnis der Funktionäre, das aus dem Protokoll ja klar hervorgeht, und dann sollte auch der dümmste Angler und der letzte DAV-Funktionär merken, auf was sie sich da einlassen:


> Interessant für DAVler vielleicht aber folgende Aussage aus dem Protokoll der JHV vom 17.11. in Berlin des VDSF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas wie hier vom DAV wird natürlich angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse im DAFV als umbenannter VDSF (von Stoof und Mohnert richtig erkannt, von den DAVlen ignoriert) natürlich in einem DAFV, der ja die verquere Tier- und Naturschutztradition des VDSF weiterführt, leider nicht mehr möglich sein:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=471&Itemid=479


----------



## Fischdieb (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Auf der Messe in Dortmund soll ein dort anwesender Geschäftsführer eines VDSF-LV auf Nachfrage eines Angler gesagt haben, dass eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV eh kurzfristig kommen wird.

Aber man trotz aller offenen Fragen und schlechter Finanzen fusionieren müsse - weil es gäbe keine Alternative (geradezu merkelös, vor allem wenn man mit der Fusionierung einen zweiten Verband (also die Alternative) abschafft....)....
.................................................................................................

off topic.....gute Quelle.....die Antwort einens unbekannten Geschäftsführer auf die Frage eines unbekannten Anglers


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Sind mir beide bekannt.....

Und lass das OT und Nebelkerzenwerfen hier.............


----------



## Sharpo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Auf der Messe in Dortmund soll ein dort anwesender Geschäftsführer eines VDSF-LV auf Nachfrage eines Angler gesagt haben, dass eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV eh kurzfristig kommen wird.
> 
> Aber man trotz aller offenen Fragen und schlechter Finanzen fusionieren müsse - weil es gäbe keine Alternative (geradezu merkelös, vor allem wenn man mit der Fusionierung einen zweiten Verband (also die Alternative) abschafft....)....
> .................................................................................................
> ...




Der GF ist bekannt.
Nur ein LV hatte dort regelmäßig einen Messestand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Wieder zurück zum Thema.

Dem Brief von Brillowski, der einmal mehr zeigt, wie der VDSF tickt, dem sich der DAV bedingungslos unterordnen will und so die Angler verrät:
Wie der VDSF tickt, kannst Du an den Briefen zwischen Mohnert und NDS sehen, an den Veröffentlichungen (teilweise dann wieder einkassiert danach) von SH, Westfalen und Lippe etc. nach dem Scheitern im November und jetzt aktuell hier am Schreiben von Brillowski..

Dies dann noch gewürzt mit dem VDSF-Selbstverständnis der Funktionäre, das aus dem Protokoll ja klar hervorgeht, und dann sollte auch der dümmste Angler und der letzte DAV-Funktionär merken, auf was sie sich da einlassen:


> Interessant für DAVler vielleicht aber folgende Aussage aus dem Protokoll der JHV vom 17.11. in Berlin des VDSF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas wie hier vom DAV wird natürlich angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse im DAFV als umbenannter VDSF (von Stoof und Mohnert richtig erkannt, von den DAVlen ignoriert) natürlich in einem DAFV, der ja die verquere Tier- und Naturschutztradition des VDSF weiterführt, leider nicht mehr möglich sein:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=471&Itemid=479


----------



## pro-release (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, ein Querschuß, völlig am Thema vorbei.
> 
> Nur damit das keiner falsch versteht. Wenn hier über Beitragserhöhungen gesprochen wird, dann solche zu Gunsten eines fusionierten Bundesverbandes, nicht für einen Landesverband.
> 
> Und warum sollen wir Angler diesen zerstrittenen, unprofessionell geführten und nach seinem eventuellen Zustandekommen völlig überflüssigen Bundesverband finanzieren ?



Der DAV erhöht doch sowieso seine Mitgliedsbeiträge, ob nun der DAFV kommt oder nicht.

Und genauso wie es die Niedersachsen gemacht haben können auch ehemalige DAV Landesverbände aus dem DAFV wieder austreten wenn sie mit der Politik dort nicht einverstanden sind, oder ihren Gewässerpool in Gefahr sehen.

Ich sehe den Pool nicht in Gefahr. Es gibt auch Verbandsgewässer im VDSF, gerade in Mecklenburg jede Menge. Da hat sich der Dachverband auch nie eingemischt, wozu auch?

Aber der Pool wurde an anderer Stelle schon totdiskutiert...


----------



## pro-release (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder offtopic hier - zur Kurzinfo:
> Alle Landesverbände bleiben bestehen, ob die dann auch fusionieren oder nicht, ist deren Sache.
> 
> Das schaffen die ja aber nicht mal VDSF-intern (siehe NRW, NDS, B-W etc. mit mehreren LV pro Land).
> ...



Bei der Versammlung sprachen auch Kritiker. Eine Wortmeldung war die von Herrn Stoof. Woher leitest du deine Behauptung ab das alle Deligierte der Meinung von Herrn Stoof seien und die gleiche Denkweise hätten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Aus dem gesamten vorliegenden Dokument (bzw. den Dokumenten, auch das VA-Protokoll).

Aus der Erwiderung Mohnerts laut Protokoll.

Der ja nicht den Fakt in Frage stellte, dass der VDSF im DAFV machen könne was er wolle, wie von Stoof dargestellt..

Sondern nur davor warnte, diesen Fakt zu betonen, weil das nicht zielführend sei.

Was dann zu keiner weiteren Widerrede oder Diskussion führte, sondern so eben mehrheitlich akzeptiert wurde.

Aus den Veröffentlichungen nach dem Scheitern z. B. von SH, Westfalen und Lippe und anderen, aus dem Briefverkehr Mohnert und LSFV-NDS, aus dem jetzt veröffentlichten Schreiben von  Brillowski.

Es hat sich kein einziger LV oder Präsi oder Delegierter davon distanziert, wie man im VDSF untereinander bwz. mit Kritikern umgeht.

*Das alles zusammen zeigt deutlichst, *wie mehrheitlich im VDSF aktuell gedacht und gehandelt wird - sonst hätte man ja gehandelt, wollte man es wirklich anders und hätte eine Mehrheit dafür.

Und genau darauf will sich der DAV bedingungslos einlassen (Man erinnere sich an Marksteins gebrochenes Versprechen, der ja mal alles festschreiben lassen wollte. 
Wäre ja auch kein Problem, wenns da ne Mehrheit gäbe. 
Wo die Merheit liegt, hat Stoof ja aber gut erklärt.
Noch Fragen, warum nix festgeschrieben wurde?)...


----------



## pro-release (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus dem gesamten vorliegenden Dokument (bzw. den Dokumenten, auch das VA-Protokoll).
> 
> Aus der Erwiderung Mohnerts laut Protokoll.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie alle dieser Meinung wären, hätte sich Stoof sicher nicht zu Wort gemeldet um Ihnen das zu schildern was sie sowieso alle angeblich wissen. Ob es stimmt was er sagte weiß ich nicht, und wenn es so ist ist es ok, der VDSF hat schließlich mehr Mitglieder. Stoof wollte damit nur nochmal die Bedenken die manche Delegierte hatten entkräften. Es war wie gesagt nur eine einzige Wortmeldung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Da er zu den Vertretern der Mehrheitsmeinung gehört, wollte er damit ja die restlichen Zweifler überzeugen, doch für die Fusion zu stimmen.


Blöd halt für die (Kon)Fusionäre, dass es auch im VDSF mehr als 25% Vernünftigere gab in Berlin ;-))

Und das gesamte Verhalten des VDSF mit den Veröffentlichungen, Diskriminierungen, Unterstellungen etc. gegenüber den eigenen "Kollegen" aus NDS zeigt mehr als genug, wie man im VDSF denkt und handelt.

Und dass da dann eh keine Skrupel wären, mit 4 zu 1 Stimmen laut Stoof dann auch den DAV im DAFV entsprechend unterzubuttern...

Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, den Osterhasen oder auch den Verlautbarungen der DAV-Funktionäre, die meinen sich im DAFV mit ihrer Linie durchsetzen zu können..

Für mich sind Veröffentlichungen, Briefe, Protokolle des VDSF und dass die (Kon)Fusionäre beider Lager sowie die designierte Präsidentin sich nicht von solchem Verhalten distanzieren, mehr als deutlich genug, wohin der DAFV steuern soll - mehrheitlich ja so gewünscht.


----------



## pro-release (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, den Osterhasen oder auch den Verlautbarungen der DAV-Funktionäre, die meinen sich im DAFV mit ihrer Linie durchsetzen zu können..



Bleib bitte sachlich, ich bleibe es auch... Ebenfalls nicht korrekt ist das ein Beitrag von dir gelöscht wurde, obwohl sachlich formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Das ist angesichts der ganzen Veröffentlichungen und Dokumente nichts anderes als sachlich.

Es bleibt dir ja unbenommen, das trotzdem nicht zu glauben.....


----------



## Knispel (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass da dann eh keine Skrupel wären, mit 4 zu 1 Stimmen laut Stoof dann auch den DAV im DAFV entsprechend unterzubuttern...
> 
> Du kannst natürlich gerne weiter an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, den Osterhasen oder auch den Verlautbarungen der DAV-Funktionäre, die meinen sich im DAFV mit ihrer Linie durchsetzen zu können..
> 
> .


 
Das nennt man denn "abwickeln" - der Osten unseres Landes ( Neue Bundesländer ) sind doch schon einmal "abgewickelt" worden. Es heißt doch "aus Schaden wird man Klug, der DAV scheinbar nicht". Schreit man alle Ja wir wollen - was danach kommt haben wir hier im VDSF Land Ende der 70er Jahre des letzten Jahrhundert alles schon einmal mitgemacht - man braucht sich nur die Verbotslisten anzusehen  ...


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Ihr vergesst beide (pro-release und Thomas), dass die Diskriminierungen, Angriffe und Veröffentlichungen ja erst nach dem 17.11. losgegangen sind, während die Aussagen im Protokoll von der Sitzung stehen.
Das bedeutet, dass Stoof versucht hat, mit genau diesem Argument die zu dieser Zeit angesichts der ungeklärten Finanzsituation zurecht zweifelnden Delegierten zu überzeugen.

Das jetzt in einen Topf zu schmeißen, ist daher vom Verlauf her nicht richtig. Vielmehr sieht es ja so aus, dass die über 25% Delegierten unverschämt angemacht wurden, gerade weil sie genau diesen "Argumenten" nicht gefolgt sind.

Und jetzt stehen die beiden pro-Fusion-Argumente im Raum

wir müssen mit einer Stimme sprechen
die finanziellen Probleme klären wir nach der Fusion
und jeder mitlesende und mitdenkende Mensch kann selbst entscheiden, ob er die für stichhaltig hält oder ob die contra-Fusion-jetzt-Argumente

es gibt kein Konzept für den neuen Verband
die finanzielle Lage ist ungeklärt und in jedem Fall kritisch
es gibt eine Menge offener Fragen zu nicht offen gelegten finanziellen Transaktionen zu Lasten der Verbandskasse(n)
aus dem Altverband VdSF und seinen Landesverbänden sind mehrere anglerfeindliche Initiativen hervor gegangen, die zu das Angeln einschränkenden Landesfischereiparagraphen und -verordnungen geführt haben. Die Gefahr besteht, dass sich dieser Trend fortsetzt.
durch ihr Verhalten nach dem Scheitern der Fusion im November haben sich gewisse Protagonisten disqualifiziert bzw. ihre menschliche Unfähigkeit zur Übernahme von Verantwortung in einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband oder in Landesverbänden nachhaltig unter Beweis gestellt
nicht weitaus schwerer wiegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst beide (pro-release und Thomas), dass die Diskriminierungen, Angriffe und Veröffentlichungen ja erst nach dem 17.11. losgegangen sind, während die Aussagen im Protokoll von der Sitzung stehen.
> Das bedeutet, dass Stoof versucht hat, mit genau diesem Argument die zu dieser Zeit angesichts der ungeklärten Finanzsituation zurecht zweifelnden Delegierten zu überzeugen.
> 
> Das jetzt in einen Topf zu schmeißen, ist daher vom Verlauf her nicht richtig. Vielmehr sieht es ja so aus, dass die über 25% Delegierten unverschämt angemacht wurden, gerade weil sie genau diesen "Argumenten" nicht gefolgt sind.
> ...






Es offenbart sich halt auch im Protokoll die hinterhältige Denke im VDSF - von wegen Fusion auf Augenhöhe...

Und die gleiche Hinterhältigkeit und Niedertracht (in meinen Augen) zeigt sich in der Diffamierung vom LSFV-NDS durch die verschiedenen Täter bis hoch zum Präsidenten, hier aktuell halt Brillowski..

Das finde ich schon einen stringenten Verlauf, der eindrücklich von verschiedenen Seiten aufzeigt, mit welcher Sorte Funktionär man es im VDSF, später dann umbenannt in DAFV, zu tun hat..

Muss man da dazu wollen??

NDS hat in meinen Augen da richtig gehandelt.

Als bis jetzt einziger Verband auch öffentlich.


----------



## duo1108 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Also für mich stellt sich das ganz klar so dar, dass das VDSF Präsidium wohl so lange abstimmen wird bis die FUSION dann ohne die Stimmen der klar denkenden Kritiker durch geboxt ist. Egal was dann kommen mag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion: Was geht da jetzt wieder ab bei VDSF und (Kon)Fusionären?*

Das ist zu befürchten, ja...

Der VDSF hatte immer schon ein ganz eigenes Demokratieverständnis.
Im Bund:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
wie in Ländern (hier MeckPomm):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230

....nur so als kleine Beispiele........


----------

